# Which villager would you have as a roommate?



## The Sundae (Oct 1, 2015)

[Deleted]


----------



## GalacticGhost (Oct 1, 2015)

Any one of my dreamies - Melba, Felicity, Alfonso, Poppy or Eugene.

Because they're awesome.


----------



## cinny (Oct 1, 2015)

Curt, he was one of my starter villagers when I got the game and my fave villager <3
The Cranky personality is my fave for ACNL.


----------



## trela_karo (Oct 1, 2015)

Gayle (she would probably keep house sterile), Tammy (tomboy with a lot hobbies we could probably share, like playing gaemz), Naomi (being fashion-conscious and raiding the shops for clothes) or Nate (pigging-out on food, sleeping and just being lazy)


----------



## Moonlight- (Oct 1, 2015)

Peanut, she's adorable!


----------



## Bwazey (Oct 2, 2015)

Pietro!  He frequently comes to my house unexpectedly anyways. So I've basically gotten the whole feel of being roomies.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 2, 2015)

O'Hare... I feel like we would have a good time, similar interests and life styles... but still good friends for each other too


----------



## HungryForCereal (Oct 2, 2015)

marshal. ill cuddle him when i sleep lol


----------



## yoyo98 (Oct 3, 2015)

Definitely Cube!


----------



## Moose716 (Oct 3, 2015)

Poncho, cause hes my bro.


----------



## MaryOldacre (Oct 4, 2015)

FANG! My bby!


----------



## Halloqueen (Oct 5, 2015)

I would probably have Pietro as a roommate. He's my next door neighbor, so we could just fuse the houses together into a mansion. I think he's a pretty cool guy and it would be the least hassle. Ankha or Cobb might also be good options, as Ankha is a really fun lady and Cobb's mad scientist interior design would fit in well with my house.


----------



## GuyWithThePie (Oct 6, 2015)

Egbert. He was (And still is) my best friend in Population Growing.


----------



## typhoonmoore (Oct 6, 2015)

Fang, hands down.
He's my bro


----------



## Uly (Oct 6, 2015)

I'd love to have either Benjamin, Beau, or Zell since they're my favorites~


----------



## aericell (Oct 6, 2015)

any one of the villagers in my sig except maybe hamlet (he might force me to exercise & wake up early a lot but that might be a good thing) or bruce bc i feel like he'd be irritated by everything i do


----------



## ime_rbs (Oct 7, 2015)

happinessdelight said:


> any one of the villagers in my sig except maybe hamlet (he might force me to exercise & wake up early a lot but that might be a good thing) or bruce bc i feel like he'd be irritated by everything i do



Hahaha that was just so funny. But ur literally right. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

I would love to have Alfonso or either Gayle! ^_^


----------



## tearypastel (Oct 7, 2015)

probably julian because i am too a fabulous unicorn that loves fashion and he's just so cute and he's my bff c: he'd be so nice and would be really neat (i'm a neat freak so if he wasn't i would probably hate him lol)


----------



## alicerulez (Oct 7, 2015)

most likely carmen xD she's cool and we'd gossip about other villagers all night long <3


----------



## cherrysplash (Oct 7, 2015)

Stitches, he's just so cute I want to hug him!! *^*


----------



## Llunavale (Oct 8, 2015)

Mira...the Uchi personality is probably my favourite, and I mean...come on. Super hero bunny? Enough said?!


----------



## Jill (Oct 10, 2015)

If I could room with any of my current villagers it would be Bonbon- she's really energetic but I think we would have fun. I can picture us eating popcorn all curled up watching made-for-tv movies. I didn't like her initially but I feel like we would get along, she feels everything and so do I. :3

I like Gala and Fauna, but I feel like we would have calm nights in just reading. I feel like Bonbon would be more fun. My second choice is tossup between Gala and Fauna.


----------



## Kristen (Oct 10, 2015)

I can't choose just one villager though >.<
I think if I had to choose just _one_ (even though I'd pick 5), it would probably have to be Tex because he's so great. I love the way he talks and his personality and everything, and he's my best friend in-game. Not only that but he's a penguin and they are cute as heck  But really I think we'd get along well and be great roommates. I hope in the next game they do let you have roommates that are not just other human characters, that would be so awesome! It could be like the next level up, like how when you get their pictures it's the highest friendship level. But they could move in and that would be their highest friendship level, and instead of just moving out of town if the level drops, they would move into their own house somewhere else in town. And they could suggest house decorations (like exterior) the way they suggest PWPs. If you could have 3 roommates that would be so sweet. There's the main room which would be like the living room, and the basement, and both of which would be general areas for everyone to chill, then the other rooms would be the bedrooms of other villagers and yourself.
I kind of rambled a bit but the idea is so great!! ^-^


----------



## santoyo.bay (Oct 10, 2015)

definitely lucky, so chill and lazy!


----------



## Carfax (Oct 10, 2015)

Chief<3


----------



## Kekky (Oct 11, 2015)

Lucky, I like the idea of a creepy but cute looking clumsy dog as a roommate.


----------



## Mari_AC (Oct 11, 2015)

Teddy the jock bear!! . I like sweaty floors... lol I would also love the adorable Stitches but I think I'd have to go with Teddy!!


----------



## KittyKnight (Oct 11, 2015)

Penelope. She would always be there should I ever go down!


----------



## JennyGrace (Oct 11, 2015)

O'Hare, Gaston Or Coco... Or All Three!


----------



## MayorSammy! (Oct 12, 2015)

Diana of course! her room is fabulous!


----------



## Chris01 (Oct 12, 2015)

I would love to have wolfgang he is so cool!


----------



## airfish (Oct 13, 2015)

Wolfgang! He's my favourite, and he's been in my town since the very beginning when I first loaded up acnl! He seems like he'd be a fun roommate to have. I know he's a cranky villager, but he never seemed that bad to me. He always seemed very nice overall.


----------



## oranje (Oct 13, 2015)

Cranston or Eugene because they're my besties. :'3 We could eat yummy food and talk about hipster stuff. Aw yeah.


----------



## iFallOutBoy (Oct 13, 2015)

Bianca she moved without notice and I was like almost in tears sooo we were bff's shed come over to my house unannounced... But now Tia comes over unannounced so I would say Tia too.


----------



## mariostarn (Oct 14, 2015)

Purrl or Ankha would make the perfect roommate for me. Cute, interesting to talk to and they'd feel more like a wise big sister who just loves using too much makeup.


----------



## Belle of Pripyat (Oct 16, 2015)

How can I choose just one?! Hmm, I'll go with Stitches. He's a cute, lazy teddy bear. I love his sweet personality, and he likes to nap and eat. We'd be BFFs! LOL


----------



## TofuIdol (Oct 16, 2015)

I'd have to say Coco. 
She's one my my all time favorites, plus she is such a sweetie.


----------



## paintedwings (Oct 16, 2015)

Fuchsia or Erik. 100% <3


----------



## dudeabides (Oct 16, 2015)

Jeremiah, he keeps it quiet with all his sleeping.  Who minds a bunch of bugs around the room if they aren't cicadas anyway?


----------



## xBlablahi (Oct 16, 2015)

From all the villlagers I've had until now probably Wolfgang, since he seems super chill, lol


----------



## riinasuu (Oct 17, 2015)

Chief, Marshal, Julian or Marina. I think it would be amazing for one of them, 
I love Cranky personality types and I think Smug personality types would be that one friend
to comment on how fabulous you look. Then Normal personality types because they're
super sweet <3​


----------



## matt (Oct 17, 2015)

Pancetti...phwoar


----------



## Toadette (Oct 17, 2015)

Probably Molly since she is so freakin sweet!


----------



## Rabirin (Nov 1, 2015)

Probably Pekoe, because she's so sweet and nice. I can imagine her doing all the cleaning for me. c:


----------



## AkiBear (Nov 2, 2015)

I think I'd want Fang as a roommate.


----------



## Chanyeol (Nov 3, 2015)

Melba, definitely! She moved away, but she was sooo sweet and caring. I was tired of seeing her so I let her go, but oh, the regrets


----------



## Princess (Nov 3, 2015)

Bunnie or Maple! :3


----------



## Javocado (Nov 3, 2015)

Bob so we can smoke weed and eat dank food and nap and play Smash Bros


----------



## Shawna (Nov 3, 2015)

Astrid.
She is my favorite villager.

It would be awesome for them to actually live with you.  Perhaps, this would keep them from moving.


----------



## Dark Gamer 8525 (Nov 3, 2015)

It's a tough choice really. Not sure at the moment.


----------

